
When the Copyright Office Meets, the Future Needs a Seat at the Table - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/when-copyright-office-meets-future-doesnt-get-seat-table
======
siimtalvik
This ties heavily with 'right to repair' as a lot of the software/protocol
blocks are infact "access controls for copyrighted works".

It's often impossible to reverse engineer and document a protocol or replace a
proprietary tool without breaking DRM first.

